# Homemade incubator



## RonHays (Jul 18, 2012)

I have been caring for my tortoises for 5 years and so far my torts are good and healthy with good diets and husbandry. That being said, I'm new to this breeding process if you can't already tell by my other thread in this breeding forum. 

I just called my local petsmart looking for a incubator and they told me that they don't carry any incubators. So now I need help with detailed instructions (if someone cares to take the time) on how to make a homemade incubator. A list of supplies would be great also. 

As I write this, my Female redfoot is in the process of laying eggs and I want to go ahead and get them in some sort of incubator right away. I appreciate any and all advice my tort friends.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 18, 2012)

You can buy a Little Giant Bird Brooder for around $40. Tractor Supply carries them.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep they work great too. Making your own can get costly and a pain.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok I just bought a little giant incubator for $40 at tractor supply. What should I use for a medium?


----------



## tortadise (Jul 18, 2012)

Medium temp? Or substrate?


----------



## RonHays (Jul 18, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Medium temp? Or substrate?



Well I'm wondering do I lay the eggs on the wire screen like you would for chicken eggs? Also what are the suggested temps and humidity for the eggs?


----------



## tortadise (Jul 18, 2012)

If you dont have any vermiculite use spagnum moss placed in a deli cup moistly damp. Put some holes in the top of the lid and a few on the sides with a pen. When she lays her egga just place them in the deli cup on the moss. For redfoot try and keep it around 84 and not over 86. If you dont have moss you can use some dirt but need to get some vermiculite for air transfer to the egg from the soil level.


----------



## Tom (Jul 18, 2012)

I use shoe boxes or tupperware containers with vermiculite for my eggs. I add water to the vermiculite at a one to one ratio, by WEIGHT. That means weigh your vermiculite and then add the same weights worth of water. Mix it all up and you are ready to go. I keep the lid on mine and drill 4 quarter inch holes around the top of the tub for some ventilation. I leave the lid on and intact. If you get the right size, you can fit two of these in a Little Giant, and they stay nice and humid. I don't use the screen, and I do fill the water channels on the bottom.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Tom. That was very helpful. Sorry for the ignorance, but where can I get some vermiculite? I honestly dont even know what it is. 

Ok. She laid 3 eggs and buried them deep. We are getting the incubator ready now. 



tortadise said:


> If you dont have any vermiculite use spagnum moss placed in a deli cup moistly damp. Put some holes in the top of the lid and a few on the sides with a pen. When she lays her egga just place them in the deli cup on the moss. For redfoot try and keep it around 84 and not over 86. If you dont have moss you can use some dirt but need to get some vermiculite for air transfer to the egg from the soil level.



Tortadise, at what humidity level should they be kept at? Around 70%?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 18, 2012)

You can get vermiculite at home depot. Congrats on the eggs!!! I dont incubate redfoot eggs so I'm no help to you there but someone else will be able to help you.


----------



## Tom (Jul 18, 2012)

I get my vermiculite at OSH.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 18, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> You can get vermiculite at home depot. Congrats on the eggs!!! I dont incubate redfoot eggs so I'm no help to you there but someone else will be able to help you.



Thanks.  we're pretty excited. But I'm also realistic so I'm expecting the worst but hoping for the best. Lol.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 18, 2012)

RonHays said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > You can get vermiculite at home depot. Congrats on the eggs!!! I dont incubate redfoot eggs so I'm no help to you there but someone else will be able to help you.
> ...



No problem. And I bet you are. It never gets old!!! I'm pretty sure ace hardware has it too if that is closer to you or if you even have those on the east coast.


----------



## shayee (Jul 18, 2012)

Well our girl finally laid her eggs. We are so proud and hope they are fertile but if not it has been a good experience. Our youngest child was outside and noticed she had dug a hole and was straining above it. We rushed into action to the tractor supply to buy an incubator and to lowes for a thermometer with a humidity gauge. We are happy!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 18, 2012)

70% is good. just monitor the temp levels usually a new incubator takes a few days to figure the high and low temps, but kinda has to be used now. Everything should be juat fine. Just get some vermiculite tomorrow and move the eggs carefully. Good luck and dont turn them or move them at all. Gentle hands


----------



## RonHays (Jul 18, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> No problem. And I bet you are. It never gets old!!! I'm pretty sure ace hardware has it too if that is closer to you or if you even have those on the east coast.



No I'm not on the east coast, I'm in the southeast (Mississippi). But yeah we have an ace and a home depot. I live in Oxford which is home of the Ole Miss Rebels.  just a small college town.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 18, 2012)

RonHays said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > No problem. And I bet you are. It never gets old!!! I'm pretty sure ace hardware has it too if that is closer to you or if you even have those on the east coast.
> ...



What was I thinking!!!  

Home Depot has huge bags and Ace has smaller bags. The Ace bag will be plenty enough for you. I would check prices on the internet though to see if there is much of a price difference. I havent been to Ace in a long time.

And I feel bad for you being in the home of the Ole Miss Rebels. That SEC is a pretty tough conference.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 18, 2012)

tortadise said:


> 70% is good. just monitor the temp levels usually a new incubator takes a few days to figure the high and low temps, but kinda has to be used now. Everything should be juat fine. Just get some vermiculite tomorrow and move the eggs carefully. Good luck and dont turn them or move them at all. Gentle hands



Thank you Kelly. I need all the help I can get right now. Lol


----------



## tortadise (Jul 18, 2012)

No problem its pretty nerve racking first few times. But its pretty easy.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 18, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> And I feel bad for you being in the home of the Ole Miss Rebels. That SEC is a pretty tough conference.



Trust me I know.


----------

